# Objective Pronouns



## robbie_SWE

Hi, 

I know, I'm annoying but I really need some help understanding the use of objective pronouns! 

I just don't get it! I've tried consulting several grammar books, but nothing seems to help. 

E.g. 

I want to say "_I asked him why..._"

*O perguntei por que...*; *perguntei-lo por que...*; *perguntei-o por que* (??)

I'm really sorry if this subject has been discussed before. 

Be gentle! 

Robbie


----------



## englishmania

Indirect Object
perguntei ao rapaz... > perguntei-lhe 
dei um presente à Maria  > dei-lhe um presente

Direct Object
Ele comeu a maçã. > comeu-a
Ele comeu os pêssegos > comeu-os
Eles entregam o jornal > entregam-no 
Viram as amigas > viram-nas
Ele tem os livros > tem-nos
Farei isso > Fá-lo-ei   
Vou comprar as canetas > vou comprá-las 
Tu tens os livros > tem-los

Direct and Indirect Object
dei os presentes à Maria > dei-lhos (lhe+os)


_Perguntei ao Pedro > Perguntei-lhe se/porque/por que razão/algo....... Indirect Object  
Questionei o Pedro > Questionei-o sobre... Direct Object
_


----------



## robbie_SWE

englishmania said:


> Indirect Object
> Eu perguntei ao rapaz... > perguntei-lhe
> dei um presente à Maria > dei-lhe um presente
> 
> Perguntei-lhe se...
> 
> Direct Object
> Ele comeu a maçã. > comeu-a
> Eles entregam o jornal > entregam-no
> Farei isso > Fá-lo-ei
> Vou comprar as canetas > vou comprá-las
> Ele tem os livros > tem-nos
> Tu tens os livros > tem-los


 
Aha...so in my case I would say "_*perguntei-lhe por que futebol?*_". 

 robbie


----------



## englishmania

What do you want to say?


----------



## Vanda

Robbie, don't worry, this issue will haunt you as long as you live. It does the same to us.

_I asked him why..._"

*O perguntei por que...*; *perguntei-lo por que...*; *perguntei-o por que* (??)

Perguntei-lhe por que ....

perguntar - Verbo bitransitivo indireto: 
 6.     Inquirir, indagar: "O feitor perguntava-lhe pela tarefa, em que pé estava ela". (Aurélio)
Mais ou menos assim: quem pergunta, pergunta algo a alguém.
Sempre que tiver o objeto direto = algo e o objeto indireto= a alguém você usará dois tipos de pronomes: o direto (o, a, os, as, me, te, etc..) e o indireto (lhe, lhes, etc).
Perguntei-o.
Perguntei-lhe sobre algo...


> Por exemplo, em (a), o verbo “_*perguntar*_”  permite pressupor que ‘_alguém_’ pergunta ‘_algo_’ ‘_a alguém_’,  ou seja, é um verbo de 3 argumentos: admite sujeito e pede dois complementos.   (...)   No  exemplo, seriam eles: o sujeito ‘_o menino_’, o verbo ‘_perguntou_’, o  objeto direto ‘_a matéria_’ e objeto indireto ‘_ao professor_’.



oops... demorei tanto que já tem um tantão de respostas.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Robbie, don't worry, this issue will haunt you as long as you live. It does the same to us.



lol I couldn't help but laugh!


No worries, Vanda, também me acontece o mesmo muitas vezes (demorar muito e já terem respondido entretanto).




robbie_SWE said:


> Aha...so in my case I would say "_*perguntei-lhe por que futebol?*_".


What are you trying to say?


----------



## robbie_SWE

englishmania said:


> What do you want to say?


 
Thanks Vanda! I'll just have to keep reading and writing. 

Englishmania, I want to say:

_I asked him why football is the solution._
 
I translated it as: 
 
*Perguntei-lhe por que futebol está a solução.*
 
 robbie


----------



## englishmania

(PT Portugal)
Perguntei-lhe porque _é que_ o futebol é a solução.  (colloquial)
Perguntei-lhe por que razão/por que motivo    o futebol é a solução/ é o futebol a solução.


----------



## Vanda

_I asked him why football is the solution._

I translated it as: 

*Perguntei-lhe por que o futebol *está    é *a solução.*


----------



## robbie_SWE

englishmania said:


> (PT Portugal)
> Perguntei-lhe porque é que o futebol é a solução. (coloquial)
> Perguntei-lhe porque o futebol é a solução.
> Perguntei-lhe por que razão/por que motivo o futebol é a solução/ é o futebol a solução.
> Perguntei-lhe porque é que a solução passa pelo/é o futebol.
> 
> Don't be mad


 


Vanda said:


> _I asked him why football is the solution._
> 
> I translated it as:
> 
> *Perguntei-lhe por que o futebol *está  é *a solução.*


 
Wow! Obrigado Englishmania e Vanda! 

 robbie


----------



## englishmania

Oops meanwhile I edited my post. 


In this context,_ por que _is used in Brazil, _porque_ is used in Portugal. _(why)_
_
Por que/Porque _chegaste atrasado?
Ele perguntou _por que/porque_ chegaste atrasado.
_

Porque _is also a conjunction ("Não fui _porque _estive doente"). _(because)_


In my post, in order to make the sentence clearear, I chose "por que razão/motivo" (instead of "porque").


----------



## robbie_SWE

englishmania said:


> Oops meanwhile I edited my post.
> 
> 
> In this context,_ por que _is used in Brazil, _porque_ is used in Portugal. _(why)_
> 
> _Por que/Porque _chegaste atrasado?
> Ele perguntou _por que/porque_ chegaste atrasado.
> 
> 
> _Porque _is also a conjunction ("Não fui _porque _estive doente"). _(because)_
> 
> 
> In my post, in order to the sentence clearear, I chose "por que razão/motivo" instead of "porque" in Pt Portugal.


 
I thought about that after reading your post. I find it quite strange that they're identical in Portugal.

European Portuguese can be confusing at times! 

 robbie


----------



## englishmania

Well it depends on your perspective.

_
Por que _is also used in relative clauses (Portugal & Brazil).
É este o momento por que esperei!    (esperar por)
Os momentos difíceis por que passei ensinaram-me... (passar por)

_
Compare these:  _(Portugal) 
Porque esperas? _Why_ do you wait? 
Por que esperas? _What_ are you waiting for?

Por que fases passa a investigação? (passar por)


That's way _por que razão/por que motivo_ is used (Portugal & Brazil).


----------



## Istriano

*Perguntei para ele por que futebol é a  solução.*


----------



## Audie

robbie_SWE said:


> European Portuguese can be confusing at times!



Oh, no, robbie_SWE! At least, in this case (_porquês_), our Portuguese brothers have a little bit of luck (or good reason to write that way) .


----------



## englishmania

englishmania said:


> That's way



I meant _why_.


----------



## Icetrance

englishmania said:


> Indirect Object
> perguntei ao rapaz... > perguntei-lhe
> dei um presente à Maria  > dei-lhe um presente
> 
> Direct Object
> Ele comeu a maçã. > comeu-a
> Ele comeu os pêssegos > comeu-os
> Eles entregam o jornal > entregam-no
> Viram as amigas > viram-nas
> Ele tem os livros > tem-nos
> Farei isso > Fá-lo-ei
> Vou comprar as canetas > vou comprá-las
> Tu tens os livros > tem-los
> 
> Direct and Indirect Object
> dei os presentes à Maria > dei-lhos (lhe+os)
> 
> 
> _Perguntei ao Pedro > Perguntei-lhe se/porque/por que razão/algo....... Indirect Object
> Questionei o Pedro > Questionei-o sobre... Direct Object
> _



I never hear people really using a few of the forms the above in European Portuguese (dei-lhos?). 

People say "_Eu fá-lo-ei_" in everyday language? You do see these forms in literature, but in everyday language?? Talvez eu não tenha razão. Eu ouço muito mal??


----------



## englishmania

Icetrance said:


> I never hear people really using a few of the forms the above in European Portuguese (dei-lhos?).
> 
> People say "_Eu fá-lo-ei_" in everyday language? You do see these forms in literature, but in everyday language?? Talvez eu não tenha razão. Eu ouço muito mal??



No, people don't say _fá-lo-ei_ in everyday language. They say _vou fazer isso.
_However, we do say the other forms mentioned. What happens is that we tend to use the simpler forms (much more often), such as 'Eu dei-lhe os livros' (instead of 'dei-lhos').
Also, I personally think the new generation (and other people in general) are becoming lazier and tend not to use these forms... It's my opinion. I've noticed more and more people in Portugal omit these pronouns or just say 'vi ele' or even use them incorrectly 'vi-lhe' (instead of vi-o).  Also, more and more people seem unaware of the 'special words' which make the word order change in a sentence: 'ele disse que se conheceram' (not  ele disse que conheceram-se) or 'porque te disse' (not porque disse-te) - I even hear this on TV.

Sorry I digress... but there are some things  which really make me cringe a bit.


----------

